# Website Entwurf - Kritik erwünscht



## thecamillo (21. November 2006)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe gerade einen Entwurf für ne Gasto-Website fertig gestellt! Die Bilder die drin auftauchen müssen noch geändert werden, da ich da nicht wirklich sauber gearbeitet habe und der überladene Effekt war von mir genauso beabsichtigt!

Brauche nur Feedback wegen Farben, Idee, Platzierung, Schriftgröße usw.

Aussagen wie "Mir gefällt die Seite recht gut! oder Sieht doch ganz gut aus!" stehen hier nicht zur Debatte, denn Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, der eine steht auf Brünette der andere auf Blondienen, meine Ex-Freundin auf ihren Mann, ihr seht auf was ich hinaus will. Bitte lasst alles raus was konstruktiv ist!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Mamphil (21. November 2006)

Dann lasse ich aus meinem Beitrag mal alles raus, was konstruktiv ist...
Die Schriftgröße lässt sich wegen der reduzierten Größe der Grafik nicht beurteilen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Seite nicht mit Effekten überladen - es passt alles zusammen.

Farben: Passen, wirken frisch und harmonieren.
Idee: Zettelwirtschaft kenne ich von meinem Zeitschrift. Ich würde dass nicht mit einer Pizzeria verbinden, es stört aber nicht wirklich. Vielleicht kannst du die Abreißkanten etwas unterschiedlicher machen? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich einiges ein wenig wiederholt.
Platzierung: keine Beanstandungen
Schriftgröße: siehe oben.

Leider hast du die Links nicht unterstrichen, das sollte in meinen Augen immer der Fall sein!

Mamphil


----------



## helaukoenig (22. November 2006)

Tja und in meinen Augen müssen Links nicht immer unterstrichen sein, weil eine Unterstreichung die Type doch erheblich zu ihren Ungugsten verändert. Farblich hervorheben ist auch ein Möglichkeit.
Ansonsten möchte ich mich anschließen.


----------



## subzero (22. November 2006)

Ich finde das Konzept super!

Aber da das ganz nen Lieferservice is, würd ich evtl. die Telefonnummer etwas mehr betonen.

Dein Copyright is etwas, ... naja ... undezent?!
Achja und irgentwas stimmt mit den Büroklammern oben nicht, ist so klein, kann das kaum erkennen.


----------

